# Acrylic over Alkyd - Test



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Well over a year ago, on interior trim, I did a test with 2 acrylic paints. These two products are said to be able to be applied over oil. With no sanding or other prep, other than some caulking & spackling, I applied the acrylic over the existing oil.

I went by this test site this morning. The acrylic is still bonded tight. If the acrylic was going to turn loose, would it have happened by now?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would imagine. I would say anything after the normal 30 day cure time (or whatever the manufacturer suggests) should be fine.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had real good luck with putting aura over oil and having it stick. I did however sand a bit to rough up the surface. Out of all the wb's I have tried, aura seemed to stick the best. Breakthrough is another one that does really well too.

Just a note: I only do this to eaves and areas that really do not get touched by humans. Windows and doors I will still prime.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as I do trust the adhesion ability of acrylics, I would not say that one year was a long enough period of time.

Mind you, I'm NOT saying it will pop off in the next year or so, I'm just saying one year is not long enough for proof.

The house I looked at yesterday had paint coming off in sheets on the previously lead painted trim. They have owned the house now for approx four years. We are positive it was crappy paint put over the lead to look nice for the sell. That crappy paint looked good for about two years. 

We all know that the newer waterbornes have terrific bonding properties, and perhaps your paint will last a long time. But do not take it to the bank YET. 

With the RRP rules, we will need paints that can be applied over hard and glossy lead paint with no sanding.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Marion said:


> Well over a year ago, on interior trim, I did a test with 2 acrylic paints. These two products are said to be able to be applied over oil. With no sanding or other prep, other than some caulking & spackling, I applied the acrylic over the existing oil.
> 
> I went by this test site this morning. The acrylic is still bonded tight. If the acrylic was going to turn loose, would it have happened by now?


Did you do the tape test? If not how did you test it?


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Did you do the tape test? If not how did you test it?


 
Yes. And also tried scraping, with a sharp 5-n-1.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

With the RRP rules, we will need paints that can be applied over hard and glossy lead paint with no sanding.[/quote]


Indeed!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I have never had any issues using acrylics over oil. Amazing stuff and so many applications. 

@ Bill we don't want it to last to long.. Just long enough.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have Pro Classic over Alkyd on my interior doors,frames & base.5 years no problems


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Marion said:


> Well over a year ago, on interior trim, I did a test with 2 acrylic paints. These two products are said to be able to be applied over oil. With no sanding or other prep, other than some caulking & spackling, I applied the acrylic over the existing oil.
> 
> I went by this test site this morning. The acrylic is still bonded tight. If the acrylic was going to turn loose, would it have happened by now?


What products did you test?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> As much as I do trust the adhesion ability of acrylics, I would not say that one year was a long enough period of time.
> 
> Mind you, I'm NOT saying it will pop off in the next year or so, I'm just saying one year is not long enough for proof.
> 
> ...


 
If you're only giving a 30 day warranty......


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Marion said:


> Yes. And also tried scraping, with a sharp 5-n-1.


If it passes the scratch test, you're golden :thumbup:


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> What products did you test?


Porter - "Advantage 900" & "Acri-Pro".


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I have used the Advantage 900 in the best, I just didn't like its coverage. I have been slow to trust the interior acrylic over oil, but have been impressed with Aura and another product from SW. The new pro classic waterborne alkyd will bond to oil.


----------

